# prayers needed



## dannyray49 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was diaganosed with prostate cancer last week. Will meet with my urologist Monday to find out what we are going to do. I feel like it was caught in the early stage. So your prayers are needed. Thanks


----------



## Sargent (Jun 10, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 10, 2011)

GOD will take care of you. 
Heavenly Father, please hear our prayer and heal this man. Be with his hamily and friends, give him support and be with his medical team. AMEN
God Bless you brother.
If you need a frend to talk feel free to PM me.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 10, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you as well. May God Bless.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 10, 2011)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 10, 2011)

Please add me to list of those who will be praying that God be with you.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 10, 2011)

praying for ya.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 10, 2011)

My brother I was diagnosed with melanoma in a very dangerous stage. Chemo was tough. But I know the prayers my family and friends and church family prayed brought me to 5 yrs. free in nov. I pray for you.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad you caught it early. Best of luck and prayers!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 12, 2011)

It's a good thing they might have caught it early. Prayers sent my friend.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 12, 2011)

Praying for an easy and effective treatment.........................


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 13, 2011)

prayers said


----------



## fredw (Jun 13, 2011)

My prayers are added.


----------



## david w. (Jun 13, 2011)

sent up there.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dannyray49 (Jun 13, 2011)

Meet with urologist today and he explained what cancer I have and the way we need to hand it. All prognosis are good I have several procedures to thinks about. The doctor said that he was a Christian and that there was only one complete healer. He said go home and pray about what I need to do. All prayers are going to get me throught this.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 14, 2011)

Great news..................praying for a cancer free diagnosis soon...............


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 14, 2011)

It's good to have The Great Physician as your primary care manager.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 15, 2011)

Prayer's sent!!


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 28, 2011)

Prayers sent,Stay positive.


----------



## MTMiller (Jun 29, 2011)

you're on my prayer list Danny.  Lots of positives on your side especially the fact they caught it early.  Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad to hear about your doctor. Prayers sent


----------



## Gumswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Prayers sent and glad they caught it early.  Sounds like you are in the best of hands.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 25, 2011)

dannyray...I was diagnosed with prostate cancer in May, had cryogenic surgery on June 14 and am now cancer free...they got it ALL! Have faith, the side effects can be hard to bear but they will eventually go away and the Good Lord will restore you to wonderful, perfect health! Don't give up...He healed me at 77 years old and He will heal you-you'll be even stronger  from it!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## joedublin (Sep 1, 2011)

Dannyray, there are now several surgeries they can use to take care of prostate cancer...I chose the cryogenic surgery...take a little time and look really close at ALL your options and choose the one that seems RIGHT FOR YOU...and let God take care of the rest!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 2, 2011)

They said my papa had the same thing they did more test it was gone I pray the same thing will happen for you.


----------



## lablover (Sep 2, 2011)

Prayers sent.  My brother-n-law went with the seed implants for his a couple of years ago. so far so good.  may god take of you at this time.


----------

